# Error - Printing on Network printer



## Hybrid_theory (Jan 25, 2011)

We have 4 printers on our Windows print server. The server was migrated from win2k3 to 2k8 on friday. 3/4 printers are working great, the other is having issues. When trying to print a test page to it, it gets a job status of Error - Printing. 

When sending a small word document to it, it sends it to the printer, the queue is empty but nothing prints. If I goto the printer itself, it doesnt show any errors and I can print things such as information sheets and diagnostic files just fine. 

All four printers are the same model, all 4 have a static IP. I can ping the printer successfully. I've tried printing from both an XP machine and the print server itself. I tried removing and adding the printer on the print server. And lastly, uunplugged the printer for 30 seconds, plugged it back in.

Any ideas?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 25, 2011)

Well you've covered most if not all the general bases already and the weirdest things are that they are all the same model and the fact that it's def on the network and can print for sure such as diag page.

Ill pipe back in if I have any revelations. Good luck.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Uninstall and re-install the printer on the print server?

Edit: Aw crap, you said you tried that.  Sorry.  I'll get my brain going.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jan 25, 2011)

The last idea ive got in my brain, is bring the old 2k3 print server back up, and see if i can print from that server. If it works, ill check if theres any odd config options in it. But otherwise yeah this one is rattling my brain.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 25, 2011)

DNS problem maybe? Is the new server a DNS server and you cleared the cache?
Did you rename the printer (maybe has the old name in the DNS Cache?
Are printers even in the DNS cache? lol (I don't use a print server)

You didn't accidentally put the static IP of the printer into a DHCP range and causing conflict?

Just some guesses. :/


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jan 26, 2011)

Kreij said:


> DNS problem maybe? Is the new server a DNS server and you cleared the cache?
> Did you rename the printer (maybe has the old name in the DNS Cache?
> Are printers even in the DNS cache? lol (I don't use a print server)
> 
> ...



The printer itself hasnt changed. I set it up using an IP, not a name. The new server is one of the three DNS/DC on the network. Not sure if theyre in DNS or not. ill certainly check


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jan 26, 2011)

Alright so they are in the DNS A records for the domain. The entries are correct. I tried printing a test page from the old print server with no luck. Figure at this point ill look at HP troubleshooting.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 26, 2011)

If you browse to the IP address for the printer, is there a web status page?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jan 26, 2011)

t_ski said:


> If you browse to the IP address for the printer, is there a web status page?



There is. Unfortunately the status doesnt showing anything. But I didnt know about this page. I tried printing a document from this page and it gave me a bit more of an error. Print service not responding.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 26, 2011)

Are you using Microsoft or vendor drivers?  Are these isolated from eachother on the server?  What happens if you remove the printer from the server and re-add it?  What happens if you add it as a different printer?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jan 26, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Are you using Microsoft or vendor drivers?  Are these isolated from eachother on the server?  What happens if you remove the printer from the server and re-add it?  What happens if you add it as a different printer?



The drivers are all in one HP drivers. One is 32, another is 64bit. The printers are under one print server, not sure how they could be isolated. I have removed the printer and added it, no luck. But I havent tried with a different name. Though im feeling doubtful as the printers web page told me there was an issue.


Edit:
Adding printer as a different name didnt work


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 26, 2011)

Kill it with fire!

(took a chance that you could use some comic relief)


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jan 26, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Kill it with fire!
> 
> (took a chance that you could use some comic relief)



One of my coworkers said its about time for a trip to a field somewhere. I said I'd bring my car around front right then, but he forgot his bat at home.

HP responded with:

-Do you have the right drivers?
-Is it configured as a standard TCP port?

3/4 work, come on, use common sense.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 26, 2011)

Hybrid_theory said:


> One of my coworkers said its about time for a trip to a field somewhere. I said I'd bring my car around front right then, but he forgot his bat at home.
> 
> HP responded with:
> 
> ...



You could film a spoof of that classic scene from Office Space lololol! 

And yeah that's annoying given the circumstances but they have to start with those questions.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 26, 2011)

Hybrid_theory said:


> The drivers are all in one HP drivers. One is 32, another is 64bit. The printers are under one print server, not sure how they could be isolated. I have removed the printer and added it, no luck. But I havent tried with a different name. Though im feeling doubtful as the printers web page told me there was an issue.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Adding printer as a different name didnt work



The idea of isolating the printers means that if one dies, it only takes itself down & not the whole server.  I believe it's a right-click feature in Printer Management.

HP support for Windows 7 sucks, and I'm guessing their 2008 support is right up there.  From what I've been told (I'm not the print server guy), HP is asking that you use their universal drivers.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jan 26, 2011)

t_ski said:


> The idea of isolating the printers means that if one dies, it only takes itself down & not the whole server.  I believe it's a right-click feature in Printer Management.
> 
> HP support for Windows 7 sucks, and I'm guessing their 2008 support is right up there.  From what I've been told (I'm not the print server guy), HP is asking that you use their universal drivers.



Yeah the universal is what I used, easier to install that instead of xp,2k3,vista,7 for each printer. ill see if isolating helps.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 26, 2011)

Probably won't make a difference, but it's good practice.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jan 26, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Probably won't make a difference, but it's good practice.



eh couldnt find the option. its probably not it anyway.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 27, 2011)

What type of printers are they? Show a screenie of the http web page it offers.  Use something like softperfect's netscan, go options, additional, check "check for open TCP ports and add 21,80,443,9100.  Make sure the same result appears for all 4 printers. Post a screenie.

PS. I dont think this is a drivers issue. It's a fault network setup (on the printer) or a firewall/switch acting in between you and the printer.  The printer obviously isnt dead if it can run and print diagnostics pages from the control panel.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jan 27, 2011)

Completely Bonkers said:


> What type of printers are they? Show a screenie of the http web page it offers.  Use something like softperfect's netscan, go options, additional, check "check for open TCP ports and add 21,80,443,9100.  Make sure the same result appears for all 4 printers. Post a screenie.



I cant get a screenie cause theyre on a network with no internet. But theyre HP 4650 laserjets. I know 9100 was enabled, not sure about the rest.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jan 27, 2011)

Well, ITS WORKING 

HP sent me instructions to do a cold reset which worked. And for archival purposes, here they are:

1. Turn the printer on.

2. Watch the control panel.

3. When the memory starts counting, press and hold the green (Select) button. Continue to hold Select button until all three Control Panel LED's are illuminated and on solid.

4. Release the (Select) button.

5. The control panel will display SELECT LANGUAGE.

6. Press (Down Arrow) button until control panel displays COLD RESET.

7. Press (Select). The printer will perform a cold reset and then continue its power-on sequence.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to hear you got it sorted out


----------

